
Solar power at 1¢/kWh by 2025 – “The promise of quasi-infinite energy is here” - Huhty
https://electrek.co/2016/12/28/solar-power-at-1%c2%a2kwh-by-2025-the-promise-of-quasi-infinite-and-free-energy-is-here/
======
hillz
Hmm. So the head of innovation at a company in France says that he believes
solar (etc.) is in a J curve of upward growth. I'd like to know more about
where his 1¢/kwh estimate is actually coming from.

